# Jimmy Kimmel Candy Prank



## HavenHaunt (May 17, 2013)

I love this video. I am going to try it with my girls tonight. I hope they take it well


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A few of those kids were so sweet and the rest were MONSTERS!

"You must have a bellyache"

"We can get more next time"

"It's fine"


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Through gritted teeth I might admit that it depends on the individual child and how well you know them, but in some of those cases it is nothing less than emotional abuse of children. Some take it well but others seem genuinely heartbroken -- and the parent finds it entertaining? And FILMS it? And shares that same film?? Just unbelievable to me. There's no shortage of cruelty in life and kids will find enough of it, rest assured. One doesn't do them any favors making them miserable merely for amusement.

Not trying to bust your chops; feel free to disagree (many do).


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hilarious! Some of those kids were so awesome and sweet, they just shook it off. I look forward to these each year. Thanks for posting, HH.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Rahnefan said:


> Through gritted teeth I might admit that it depends on the individual child and how well you know them, but in some of those cases it is nothing less than emotional abuse of children. Some take it well but others seem genuinely heartbroken -- and the parent finds it entertaining? And FILMS it? And shares that same film?? Just unbelievable to me. There's no shortage of cruelty in life and kids will find enough of it, rest assured. One doesn't do them any favors making them miserable merely for amusement.
> 
> Not trying to bust your chops; feel free to disagree (many do).


I thought I was the only one who found this cruel. I know I have a strange sense of humor, but I find this more mean than funny. I'd like to see someone they trust pull a similar prank on the parents, only trashing their house or something they value, and see how they react. Maybe it's the idea of parents laughing at their kids tears. I don't know, maybe I'm just over sensitive. I know I'm in the minority, so don't feel bad if you think it's funny.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

LOL! I love it!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

scareme said:


> I thought I was the only one who found this cruel. I know I have a strange sense of humor, but I find this more mean than funny. I'd like to see someone they trust pull a similar prank on the parents, only trashing their house or something they value, and see how they react. Maybe it's the idea of parents laughing at their kids tears. I don't know, maybe I'm just over sensitive. I know I'm in the minority, so don't feel bad if you think it's funny.


Look at it, this way. The tradition of Halloween continues to grow and to evolve. New things become part of the tradition. Is it mean? Sure, it is. But, is it funny? Positively. Halloween is not just for kids.

Is it mean and cruel to jump out at other people, both young and old, and scare them on Halloween? Absolutely. But, it is a measured amount, as it is with this candy ruse of Jimmy Kimmel's.

He's an entertainer, of sorts. This is entertaining stuff. It's not deadly. It's not life shattering. Kids are quite capable of grasping the humorous aspect of this event, after the fact. But, as with many things in life, kids take center stage in the show that is life.

Watching people react to a false scenario can be humorous. It's a temporary situation, and the character of every act depends upon the situation in which it was done.

Here, it's the parents manifesting a trick upon their kids. Kids go trick-or-treating. Tricks are part and parcel an intergral component of the trick-or-treat tradition and experience. Who or what says that Halloween can't be stretched past Halloween, into the next day or week?

In years to come, the kids, themselves, can look back on those very same videos, and even share them with their own children and grandchildren - and continue the tradition, by extending it to the young ones who they are blessed with, later in life.

The tricks are often the best treats, albeit not always at the moment that they are being endured. But, they have a way of growing on people. If they didn't, then yard haunting, itself, wouldn't have endured to this very day, much less become something that countless tends of millions, if not hundreds of millions or billions, look forward to every year across the globe.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

Haha... love it!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Rahnefan said:


> Through gritted teeth I might admit that it depends on the individual child and how well you know them, but in some of those cases it is nothing less than emotional abuse of children. Some take it well but others seem genuinely heartbroken -- and the parent finds it entertaining? And FILMS it? And shares that same film?? Just unbelievable to me. There's no shortage of cruelty in life and kids will find enough of it, rest assured. One doesn't do them any favors making them miserable merely for amusement.
> 
> Not trying to bust your chops; feel free to disagree (many do).


I have to agree with you. Its brutal to watch. I cannot even imagine telling my kid or grand kid that. Its just mean. Not funny at all. Might as well tell them their Mommy died. See if that gets a laugh.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

hahahah... Hilarious! nice!


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Never have liked these.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

That was awesome dude.. Thanks for sharing.


----------

